# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  مرسيدس موديل 2009 من فئة Amg الرياضية

## mylife079

السعر : 194,700 $ 
المواصفات 
اثنان التوربينية ضاغط  

-- 5.980 سم مكعب 6.0 ليتر الخامس امام 12 محركا 
مع 82.6 ملم تتحمل ، 93.0 ملم والسكتة الدماغية وضغط نسبة 9.0 ، 
كام عامة وثلاثة صمامات لكل اسطوانة  

-- وقود خالي من بريميوم 91  

-- متعدد نقطة نظام حقن الوقود  

-- 21.1 غالون الرئيسية قسط من الرصاص خزان الوقود 17.6  

الطاقة : 450 كيلوواط ، 604 حصان @ ش 4،800 دورة في الدقيقة ؛ 738 رطل / قدم ، و1،001 نيوتن متر @ 2،000 دورة في الدقيقة

----------


## ابو عوده

بتجنن 
يسلمووووو :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور ابو عوده

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  يسلمو

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور بشار

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا كثير

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مشاغب على المرور

----------


## تيتو

شكراً كتير حلوة

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور جميعاً

----------

